# Printing / matting / framing question - 2x3 or 4x5 format? What about both?



## DanF89 (Jun 24, 2009)

I'm starting to sell some of my work and as such have invested in professional tools to print and matte my work. Right now pretty much the only thing holding me back from getting my website online is the debate over 2x3 vs 4x5 format. Which do I chose? Can I / should I offer both? I personally like the look of 2x3 better because of the even matte border, and as a plus I won't have to crop. But then looking online it seems that 4x5 is more popular, and isn't 4x5 easier to buy frames for anyway? 

On another note, should I only offer matted prints or non matted prints as well? At the present time I don't have the money to invest in the conservation grade acrylic required to produce high quality frames, so a complete piece is out of the question for now at least.

Thanks,
-Daniel


----------



## KmH (Jun 24, 2009)

Are you referring to aspect ratio? 2:3, 5:7, 4:5.

If so, traditional is 5:7 and 4:5, but online, frames/mat can be had in any aspect ratio.

I won't sell a non-matted print in a frame myself, but I will sell a matted print without a frame.

My prints wind up in whatever aspect ratio works best for the image. Most of my clients wind up with custom framing (more markup!).


----------



## ann (Jun 24, 2009)

like keith i would not sell a framed photo.

i also let the image decide on size ; however, i do mount them and matt with a standard overall size so they all fit in the same size portfolio box. If they are mounted salon size, the when presented in the box folks do not have to twist and turn to view the image.


----------



## DanF89 (Jun 24, 2009)

Thanks, that helps a bit, though I have more questions.

My options are to sell the photo alone, which would have a small border for mounting, or the photo properly matted and mounted using acid free board and materials. Framing (w/ matte) is an option down the road, but I wasn't planning on a framed photo without the matte. Is there anything odd or wrong with selling a photo alone with no matte or frame?

As for sizes, I was originally intending on going for the usual 5x7, 8x10, 11x14, and 16x20, but then I started seeing offerings in, say, 6x9, 8x12, 12x18, and 16x24. What would be your advice in regards to offering this aspect ratio, which the images are shot as in the first place? _Most_ of my work looks fine when cropped....and some looks better.....I'm just concerned about turning people away because I don't offer the ratio or size they're looking for.

One last question. How about buy it now vs custom ordering? In other words, should I code paypal into my gallery pages or should I offer prints solely on a custom basis, with a single page detailing the process, pricing and sizes?

Thanks,
-Daniel


----------



## ann (Jun 24, 2009)

most people are basically clueless when it comes to aspect ratio, unless they are serious about photography etc.

and they also tend to think in the traditional 5x7, 8x10 etc. sizes.

i would properly mount it with the right window and leave the framing to them.
standardize your outsize board sizes, ie. 8x10 in an 11x14 board, etc.


----------

